# Dana Lynn Bailey circuit training



## fit4life (May 5, 2012)

http://youtu.be/iY2paIdfSK4


----------



## fit4life (May 5, 2012)

^^^please delete, thank you.


----------



## fit4life (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for fixing the vid. i appreciatte it. This is a must see. Three compound movements= bench press, squats to clean and press for 20 reps each. Intense and love this girl!  Lets get fired up!!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 6, 2012)

Intense is right!


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

I'm not usually attracted to muscular women, but she is beautiful.


----------



## strongrunbox (May 12, 2012)

Awesome stuff


----------



## btex34n88 (May 13, 2012)

DLB...


----------



## Ezskanken (May 14, 2012)

Okay, just watched the whole thing.  I can't do what she just did, maybe even at the weights she was using too!


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2012)

That was fun to watch!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 15, 2012)

She's awesome.  I always enjoy watching her videos for multiple reasons.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 16, 2012)

She is pretty much a bad ass in my book. I would die trying that, holy shit!!!


----------



## booze (May 16, 2012)

On the gears?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 16, 2012)

I remember when she posted something like this on her Fbook wall and a bunch of wannabe cross-training "gurus" bashed her.....

....how in the HELL can you even think about bashing this women? She's damn awesome


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 16, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> She is pretty much a bad ass in my book. I would die trying that, holy shit!!!



I can see my heart stopping if I did that!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 16, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> ....how in the HELL can you even think about bashing this women? She's damn awesome



^^^
WOMAN


----------



## Ezskanken (May 16, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> I remember when she posted something like this on her Fbook wall and a bunch of wannabe cross-training "gurus" bashed her.....





~RaZr~ said:


> ....how in the HELL can you even think about bashing this women? She's damn awesome




Jealousy, they probably look no where near as fit as she does, athlete or not.  They wanna bash because she is trying something new, watch when she get's used to the routines.  She'll leave their hating ass's in the dust...



~RaZr~ said:


> ^^^
> WOMAN


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 16, 2012)

True to all points EZ!


----------



## exphys88 (May 16, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I can see my heart stopping if I did that!



I've been doing a similar routine for mountaineering training, and I literally have to keep the garbage can next to the squat rack.  It's incredibly effective for endurance.  This weekend I climbed up to 10,000 ft, on a route that I use for training and I broke my pr for this route by 1 full hour.  The only thing I'm doing different is adding a workout like this 3 times a week on top of my cardio.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 16, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I've been doing a similar routine for mountaineering training, and I literally have to keep the garbage can next to the squat rack. It's incredibly effective for endurance. This weekend I climbed up to 10,000 ft, on a route that I use for training and I broke my pr for this route by 1 full hour. The only thing I'm doing different is adding a workout like this 3 times a week on top of my cardio.



Kudos to you, but my body wouldn't be able to handle it. I have no problem putting my body through hell, but this is a different kind of hell! Give me big weight and I'll handle it. Give me light weight and sets like this and I'll be more than happy to give you my Pre WO meal in a trash bag!!!

However, I love watching this style training and I give props to those of you who do this for your fitness needs and goals!


----------



## exphys88 (May 16, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> Kudos to you, but my body wouldn't be able to handle it. I have no problem putting my body through hell, but this is a different kind of hell! Give me big weight and I'll handle it. Give me light weight and sets like this and I'll be more than happy to give you my Pre WO meal in a trash bag!!!
> 
> However, I love watching this style training and I give props to those of you who do this for your fitness needs and goals!



Yeah, I'm not nearly as strong as most of you guys, but I am fit.


----------



## tamtam (May 18, 2012)

love her


----------



## strongrunbox (May 18, 2012)

Started copying workout


----------



## aminoman74 (May 26, 2012)

I love watching her videos she is very sexy.


----------



## skinnyd (May 26, 2012)

Wow she smoking hot, Impressive!!!

There are women like that at my gym.


----------



## farrahfay88 (Sep 10, 2012)

According to me women's just looks beautiful when they have awesome figure. not too much body like man's.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 4, 2012)

this workout is KILLER!! tried it last week, after my 2nd set MY BODY was screaming.


----------

